
Bose is closing all of its retail stores in NA, Europe, Japan, and Australia - Garbage
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/15/21067715/bose-shutting-down-retail-stores-layoffs-north-america-europe-japan-australia
======
steve1977
Bose had retail stores?

